# '67 GTO cam



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I want put the largest cam into my 400 ci block possible
How do I know what cam I have? and how do I find out how large I can go?
The engine has never been rebuilt before ad I am starting from scratch.
Thank You !!
Tk


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What are you looking for in a cam? rough idle? low end power? high end power? do you have power brakes? Auto transmission? By largest cam which are you talking about duration? lift? or LSA?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

3/4 race cam with roller springs.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Lopey idle, low end power. Yes to 3 speed auto trans. and power blakes. Hi lift.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That's wide lobe seperation for low end power with biggest cam. Need more info. Engine specs, compression, stall speed and rear gear. Also, highway cruiser, race car or pro touring.
Mismatched combos are slower than lesser built well matched combos.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are cam specs for pontiacs, with power brakes and an automatic tranny I would suggest a LSA of somewhere around 111 to 113 to maintain enough vacuum at idle speeds for the brakes. I would also suggest a SR lifter setup since zinc is no longer added to today's oil. I like the specs on the ramair 3 and 4 and would suggest either if they were not HFT lifters.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I just want the car fast off the line. 400 ci HO.
Sorry , I am not tech savy.
Have no idea what I pulled out of the block. Perhaps there are books available to bring my dumb a__ up to speed?
Such as what matches with what.
Thank you


----------

